# Boldenone weight displacement



## zst (May 17, 2017)

I searched a lot but did not find a definitive answer to this question, nor a means to discover it, so I had to create a topic.
What is the exact weight displacement of und bold? I have seen in a topic that is close to 0.8, and in another that is 0.998.

Someone saves me? I'll cook 250ml 200mg/ml so I need something accurate.


----------



## anabolicraw (May 18, 2017)

zst said:


> I searched a lot but did not find a definitive answer to this question, nor a means to discover it, so I had to create a topic.
> What is the exact weight displacement of und bold? I have seen in a topic that is close to 0.8, and in another that is 0.998.
> 
> Someone saves me? I'll cook 250ml 200mg/ml so I need something accurate.



It should be around 0.85. There is an easy way to make it accurate. You just need a beaker with accurate scales. Add the needed ba and bb to dissolve the weighed eq (boldenone undecylenate) raw absolutely and then add oil up to 250ml. BA and bb usually have a stable proportion and easy to calculate. Let's say 2% ba and 20% bb.
to make 250ml eq at 200mg/ml, you need
50g eq raw
5ml ba
50ml bb
the rest oil (just need to add oil to make the total 250ml after the eq raw dissolves in ba and bb comletely)


----------



## ALLEX (Jun 8, 2017)

^ What he said. 

If you have an accurate weight of your raw and volume of your solvents, you simply add oil up to a certain amount and you've got perfectly dosed gear every time. No need to bother with displacement numbers. But always remember that hot gear has more volume than cold, so wait until it gets to room temperature and top it off with more oil as needed.


----------

